# my new bjs



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

whats uppp... so i just got these lil blue jean froglets today along with some other pums im watching for another board member. I'm quite excited..... the one lil guy is super skinny and really worries me but i put all the springs i had in their lil temp. so hopefully he fattens up..... anyways heres some pics


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Those are both really skinny, how old are they?


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i'm def. worried about them..... i'm not positive on the ages.... i'll find out though.... i'm pretty sure at least 3 months.... the small one looks questionable on that though  really hoping they start pounding springs for some weight


----------



## andry (Jun 15, 2010)

Beautiful frogs!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

yep....way too skinny. Matchstick arms too....

Don't rely on springs....make sure you offer a few...just a few dusted small runty melanogaster almost every day to get them back up.

I've seen froglets rebound nicely from that size....and then I've seen them die within hours of looking that skinny.

Limit the stress....heavy plantings and leaf litter.

Please don't say you have them in one of those 90 oz "tub" style "temp" containers with the *awesome* snappy lid.....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

That's horrible shape for anything but neonate, and neonates should really be much fatter - what's the deal with those?


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

Trev, hoe that little guys gets better if not keep the other frogs


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

at the very moment they r both in their own 2.5 with a glass lid cuz i was making sure they were fine and eating....i was gonna put them in a 12x12x18 exo till they grew a lil and i could put them in a 55 gal. theres a ton of leafes and plants in the tank.... ive been watching them eat some springs but i'll get a few FFs in there....ima have to find out from rich how old they r for sure and what the deal is with the one.... they were froglets from the pair of adults i'm watching and were sent with them...they weren't supposed to be this small though... i was told they were half grown....

and nah julio i'm not keepin ne ones frogs lol....


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

If you don't already have them....put out an emergency call for some really tiny form of wingless....make sure they are wingless....Melanos.

Old runty 8-10 week old cultures that only have a few left are good too.....make sure you dust them well and just keep offering a few - like 10-12 at a time once a day.

A small slice of fruit as a collection / feeding station would be good too.

Good luck with them....those are too pretty to lose....


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

About how long are they snout to vent? This one was about half grown when I posted: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/me...24-blue-jeans-pumilio-froglet-growing-up.html


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

ive been calling everywhere to find wingless melanos and no one has ne.... Id love to give someone some flow to send me a culture.... or if someone knows where to get some send me that way please........


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Ive bought flys from FlyCafe - The World's Best Fruit Fly Cultures - Fruit Flies for Sale. before. The 2 day shipping got them to me and they produced TONS of flys. I got 5 cultures for like 37 shipped. Not to bad i thought... Best of luck

Shaw


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

got some ordered... hopefully they get here... was going to do express mail but i couldn't see spending 55 dollars for 2 cultures.... soooo hopefully they get here soon... till than i guess these guys get some springs.... i'll try to get them some baby melanos even though they have wings as well


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

frog #1 is already lookin up eatin a lot of springtails.... frog #2.... def. hiding deep in the leaves....


----------



## joshsfrogs (May 6, 2004)

What are humidity levels? Frogs can loose weight fast if they "dry out". It sounds like they are in a completely enclosed container, but just wanted to make sure.

Also, you want food to be present, but not crawling all over the frogs stressing them out. So, a few small feedings is way better than dumping a lot of springtails/flies in there.


----------



## SmackoftheGods (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh man, I wish you'd called me. I would've shipped you out a culture of my wingless for free! I've got a few older cultures that are starting to put out smaller flies too....

Hope these guys work out for you! I kinda hate you for having them....


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Best wishes for you and the lil ones.


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

Just do your best. I have bought some that came in like that (not BJ's) but skinny and in bad shape froglets. Some good attention and they may be allright.
I am going to PM you because I was looking at buying some and need to know if they are from the same place.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Wow Trev good luck with them man. I'm bummed they ended up so skinny.


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Put the Fruit Flies in the freezer for 15 seconds... and then put in the vivs... they slow them down enormously =P


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so heres a lil update of froglet number one... hes lookin a lot better today after i got some springs and some vit. d dusted FFs... i saw them both eat a few so i'm really keeping my fingers crossed... Giving them the most TLC i can possibly give them lol. Anyways heres a few pics... frog number 2 isn't lookin so hot.... but heres a picture of it next to a eraser for size comparison'


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

frog 1 is lookin alot better already , cant say the same for number 2  
Keep up the hard work though. I'll keep my fingers crossed for them.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks man lol i need all the finger crossing i can get right now lol. frog #1s climbing n eating n being awesome so far today...cant wait to set him free in his own viv.... i cant wait to get the 55 in session either lol.... ima have to start buyin broms now so i cant fill it up lol  oh and getting rid of a bunch of fish....ug


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Trev I've still got some springs for ya if you need some backups.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Great work with #1. I think #2 has put on a little weight as compared to the first pic. Hope it works out. He's a cutie.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys and anything helps ryan let me know how much u want for em and i'll send u some flow.... I'm amazed how bold these blue jean adult frogs r BTW... in my mind i thought them to be super shy but so far everytime i peer into their enclosure i see all three of em...


----------



## BR5 (Dec 7, 2009)

Might try treating #2 for parisites. 
Brian


----------



## afterdark (Jan 16, 2007)

Beautiful colours on them and good choice of pums - but I hope you didn't get them in that kind of shape from a board member!


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

I think hes watching them for someone? . . .


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

yea i didn't buy these frogs, i'm watching them for a friend and these are 2 froglets that were given to me for baby sitting lol, they were produced by the adult frogs i'm watching.... so just to clear that up lol they were not "sold" to me. Frog #2s lookin pretty shatty' today... hopin for some miracles here haha


----------



## ChrisK (Oct 28, 2008)

Is it still eating?


----------



## keith campbell (Aug 11, 2007)

Bummer, I have seen this happen to quite a few pumilio around this age. My Popas seem to only eat springs until 4mos or so. When I try to get them interested in ff, some tend to get easily stressed and quickly decline in health. When this happens they go from looking great to looking like frog #2. Here is what I have done with about a 50/50 success rate with a froglet in that condition.

Separate them into individual shoebox or similar size containers. (easy to open)With lots of leaf litter.

Offer lots of springs, but not too much. Make sure that you can easily see the springs every time you look in the container.

Dont look in the container more than twice a day(Imagine a giant bobble head posted outside your window) If I know that there is a good amount of food in there, I wont mess with them or a day or two.

No more Pics!

Offer 3-5 dusted ff if it is eating them.*** Make sure that the flies are not bigger than the gap between the frogs eyes. If they are just give him springs, these will only cause stress. 

These froglets can do 180's in both directions unlike any other frogs I have seen. Great looking one week, struggling the next or the opposite. Hope the little guy makes it. We need more of these in the hobby.

Keith


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

Any updates? How are the frogs doing? I'm keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

keith campbell said:


> Bummer, I have seen this happen to quite a few pumilio around this age. My Popas seem to only eat springs until 4mos or so. When I try to get them interested in ff, some tend to get easily stressed and quickly decline in health. When this happens they go from looking great to looking like frog #2. Here is what I have done with about a 50/50 success rate with a froglet in that condition.
> 
> Separate them into individual shoebox or similar size containers. (easy to open)With lots of leaf litter.
> 
> ...


A number of breeders have good luck getting them past that stage by using a drop of calcium glubionate/gluconate on the froglets once a week or so. There are some threads on here in the past that describe it fairly well. 

Ed


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

never heard of that before...where can i get some.... and they are still alive lol. The one froglets doing awesome....when i fed today i saw him eat atleast 5 FFs in front of me so thats a good thing..... the little one i cant really say the same. i watched him try to eat some FFs but spit them out b.c of the wings, so i've been feeding springs to it. Really hopin it doesn't kick it. I've been giving them the least amount of stress possible so i'm hoping for a turn around lol.


----------



## nathan (Jul 24, 2009)

just a fyi joshs frogs has wingless melos , you may want to give them a try !


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

i shoulllllllllllllllllllld have some by tues.... thanks though Nathan


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cheezus_2007 said:


> never heard of that before...where can i get some.... and they are still alive lol. The one froglets doing awesome....when i fed today i saw him eat atleast 5 FFs in front of me so thats a good thing..... the little one i cant really say the same. i watched him try to eat some FFs but spit them out b.c of the wings, so i've been feeding springs to it. Really hopin it doesn't kick it. I've been giving them the least amount of stress possible so i'm hoping for a turn around lol.


I was hinting that a little use of the search funtion may have been of value... 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/12091-calcium-gluconate-3.html


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Ed said:


> I was hinting that a little use of the search funtion may have been of value...
> 
> http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/12091-calcium-gluconate-3.html


His machinations are subtle....but not without purpose


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Give a man a fish......


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Philsuma said:


> Give a man a fish......


I don't need a fish! I just got rid of my fish! I'm looking for more frogs!


----------



## vugger#1 (Jul 20, 2009)

This is where I found the Calcium Gluconate.
http://www.friskyfinches.com/calcium_gluconate_500ml.htm


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks guys  Both lil froglets r still eating... the ones still only eating springs but i got my FFs in the mail so hopefully he starts poundin down some flies. I'll check into the meds and try to get some ordered today


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

I pick up Cal glu at the local feed store . . .


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i fed some wingless melanos today and i just checked on the frogs seems like the one musta ate some because its def. not as skinny. i'm pretty stoked...


----------



## Ulisesfrb (Dec 8, 2008)

That's awesome. It's good to know that he is eating. Hopefully he keeps it up and eventually recovers.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

That's great news Trevor!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

hes lookin' better and better everyday  i'm super stoked


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

Great to hear! Hey, I've got another one for you to try. How about picking some of the smaller larvae out of a culture for him/her. They're high in fat so if he's interested, it could fatten him up quickly! Not all frogs will take the larvae but it's worth a try.


----------



## markpulawski (Nov 19, 2004)

Nice job bringing them back though I am sure you are not 100% comfortable yet. Baby Pumilio certainly can't be neglected with small food items through the first 3 - 4 months, that's why they are challenge for many.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

oh for sure lol i'll be keeping a solid eye on these lil fellas till they are adults... i love em! I'm gonna bag up some cichlids in the next few days and just give em to the pet store the town over... cant seem to find ne one who wants em so gonna have to resort to this. I need to free up the 55 gal. for the bjs. I have ideas brewing in my head for a wicked lookin tank lol.


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> oh for sure lol i'll be keeping a solid eye on these lil fellas till they are adults... i love em! I'm gonna bag up some cichlids in the next few days and just give em to the pet store the town over... cant seem to find ne one who wants em so gonna have to resort to this. I need to free up the 55 gal. for the bjs. I have ideas brewing in my head for a wicked lookin tank lol.



I've been following this thread for a while now... Just wanted to say congrats... seems like things are taking a turn for the better with the little one..

Oh, and I can't wait til you start that 55!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

Who ever that dude is, should give you one of those froglets for your trouble. Chances are they would have lost 1 or both if not for you...of course they may not be out of the woods just yet, but however it goes I think it was a good effort on your part.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

oh they are both mine  that was the dealski.... i'm watchin all his adults and he gave me the 2 froglets.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Trevor aint no fool! Im glad they both are doing so much better


----------



## DJboston (Oct 25, 2008)

Blue Jeans are my favorite Pumilio...anyone know where I can buy any these days? Been a while since I've been in the Dart Frog scene and I always remember them being super common in the wild but not so much in captivity. Maybe I'm wrong though....But I'd love to eventually get a few!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

When you get a chance, would you post an update pic of the little guys?

I have an auratus that was being bullied in his tank. I moved him to his own tank but he started getting really thin. Didn't think he'd make it. Stayed up a few nights in a row with him, dumping little piles of springs and isos at his feet. He'd only be able to take 2 or 3 before they all ran off. He wasn't moving, just sitting there, eating a little bit at a time. 

I'm very happy to say that, as of tonight, he looks and acts like a healthy frog again.

It's such a great feeling


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

thanks for the comments everyone  and eos the 55 gal will be wiccccccccccccckeddddddd lol the girlfriends gonna help bag some fish... i dont even know how ima catch some but anyways should be interesting... 
okay so i got some pics w.o stressing them out... put the filters on so i could be further back, took off the flash and covered the fill light thingie.... anyways heres a lil update of how they r looking. Ima have to say they look a lot better lol..their colors REALLY came out in these pics.... hopefully i can just keep them at this weight now lol  anyways enjoy. 







Frog A.







Frog A. 







Frog B. the "once" really skinny guy lol


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

I hope you get a male and female lol =P I love your guys ton and cant wait to see them fully mature and healthy ^^


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Wow they look great! Excellent job!


----------



## sbye (Nov 10, 2009)

This was an awesome thread! I have been reading it since the beginning. Congrats on getting them back into such good shape!


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

cheezus_2007 said:


> thanks for the comments everyone  and eos the 55 gal will be wiccccccccccccckeddddddd lol the girlfriends gonna help bag some fish... i dont even know how ima catch some but anyways should be interesting...
> okay so i got some pics w.o stressing them out... put the filters on so i could be further back, took off the flash and covered the fill light thingie.... anyways heres a lil update of how they r looking. Ima have to say they look a lot better lol..their colors REALLY came out in these pics.... hopefully i can just keep them at this weight now lol  anyways enjoy.


What a great turn around! Good job man! Those colors make them look delicious... like little pieces of candy!!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Well done Trevor! Your springs should be there Monday btw. I'm trying to get a video of mine calling but every time I get close he hops of and finds a more secluded spot.


----------



## bgcabot (Oct 19, 2008)

I've been following this too. Congrats and good work; they look great!


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

so i thought i'd post a update pic of the one who made it.. im still so sad the other lil one didn't  sadest day in my frogging history. anyways it's pretty much a adult now, eatin ff's and springs like a champ . I cant wait till i get another one someday. Anyways enjoy


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Looking good trev


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

That's a good looking frog! Thanks for the update!

Shaw


----------



## thedude (Nov 28, 2007)

nice job trevor! 

im amazed someone would give you rare frogs in that condition for doing them a favor. but most people wouldnt have been able to keep either of them alive, so awesome on your part man!


----------



## Freeradical53 (Jan 25, 2008)

Glad that one survived and thank you for posting this. It might help save another one down the line.


----------



## JaysPDF (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks to you it made a nice turn around. Looks happy and healthy. Nice job.


----------



## cheezus_2007 (Aug 20, 2009)

its my fav of all my frogs  i dig its paint splotches on its legs lol. anyways thanks for all the comments guys.


----------



## AaronAcker (Aug 15, 2007)

We need to find you another one! great job on the one though for sure. Should post some more pics for sure


----------

